# How to get remote access?



## kevin_white77 (Jul 13, 2012)

I wanted to know as how to remote access to windows computer from linux computer.....


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 13, 2012)

radmin or logmein


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ultravnc has a java based appetly that lets you connect anyware from a web-browser http://www.uvnc.com/
no need for 3d party payware


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 13, 2012)

Teamviewer has Windows and Linux versions, however I have never tried to play both together.


----------

